# OOC - [d20 Cthulhu - Fathers]



## Valkys (Apr 13, 2002)

So this is our own little OOC thread. Hooray for us.

Shalimar: You should reroll. 

Ash: Either concept is good. I wouldn't be averse to two PI's, so long as the concepts aren't identical.

Osis: The dead father trust fund thing, every one has to use that or is it an example? Everyone has it.  As the campaign name may indicate, your fathers' lives will figure importantly. I'd also like everyone to explain their relationship to their Dad. Love, hate, competition, etc. 

I'll probably use the optional defense, but that's not final yet.

Tay-dor: Well, with Psychoanalysis and proper medical treatment, a character might expect to make it to oh... second level? And not everything has to be Mythos related. You've got to cut your teeth on rat-things before you deal with the Dunwich Horror after all.

 All: So far, I have Ash, Sir Osis, Shalimar, and Tay-dor from the WoT game, correct?


----------



## dscrank (Apr 13, 2002)

I still haven't decided whether I want to play or not, but I went ahead and rolled up a character.  Not very impressive scores, though: 8,8,11,13,14,13.  

In terms of character concept, I'm thinking a Professor of Archeology.  Definitely not the Indiana Jones type, though.  A bit of a weakling, and with a pronounced stutter.  I'd make him brilliant, but the ability scores only allow for kind of bright.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 13, 2002)

Well, all I can say is ouch. We're getting some good scores and some bad.

Ashrem and Shalimar: I didn't get copies of your dice rolls from the server. Shalimar, when you reroll, make sure my email address kavyk@angelfire is there. Ashrem, if you could forward me the entire email? 

Rolls: The random element in rolling makes things interesting, but I won't accept it if it makes things unusually difficult or puts a character at an extreme disadvantage. In CoC, dscrank's scores could do that. So, if you'd like, you may take the basic iconic scores: 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15. I think that's a fair way to keep things relatively even. Just because characters are likely to die on their first adventure doesn't mean I want you to feel like your stats were the reason.


Languages: Since you'll have your Intelligence score when you write your background, please include languages you speak. 1 additional language per point of Int modifier.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 13, 2002)

*Sharral Blake*

Sharral Blake is five foot four, blonde and very blue eyed.  She is the very Image of WASP breeding, and if you did not know her, you might be inclined to call her the Ice Princess.  She has been raised to rely on herself and to value learning and knowledge.  

Her Mother was an ambassador with the American embassy in Britain, her father Jerome Blake a citizen of the British Empire.  Whatever job he had, her father traveled often, gone for weeks at a time. He died in 1995, away on a business trip. Even though we never lived above our means there was a trust fund set up for me and Mother, which passed solely to me when she died two  years ago.

She was the light of her fathers life, and he was the center of hers.  She loved him very deeply.  He was the center of her life when she was a child, always encouraging her.  She would do anything to not disappoint him.  She misses him, and although it might be childish to wish he could come back  to her, she always has a catch in her throat every time she sees anyone who looks like him, wondering if its really him.

She has sung in bands for the past few years, and is hoping to make it big as a Pop-star, but as she was taught to value knowledge, she is also attending  college to get the certification to become a social worker or possibly work at an Embassy as her mother did before she died.  

She can act very prim and proper when the situation warrants it,  having attended Embassy functions for most of her life.  However, she is very energetic and passionate pouring herself into her music, and her relationships when the situation is more relaxed, or when she is with her friends.  Some times she is very Naive, and at other times she can

At college she is a straight A student who is very studious and friendly with her teachers, at least when their isn’t a party going on, or a new band performing that she just has to hear.  She is going for a minor in Myths and Legends and uses the more interesting ones as inspiration for her songs. Her curiosity in Myths and Legends started when she was a child and her father used to tell them to her as bed time stories.  She has continued learning about them as a remembrance of him.

A year ago as a freshman she was raped at a party.  She refuses to let it change her life style though, she will not stop doing what she loves doing.  It was very traumatic, and sometimes she still can be down and depressed about it.  she is being a bit more cautious however,  she knows she is not a very strong person, but a pistol is a great equalizer.  She is still at the magic talisman stage of pistols, if you wave it, they have to do what you say, your the one with the gun.  As tall as she is, she has small hands makig most pistols to large to be comfortable, the largest size pistol she can grip is a 9mm, and not all of those.  She uses a firestar 9mm(or other small pistol), a smaller version of a glock, and carries it in one of those cute mini-backpacks. 

This is her current stats
07(-2)	Strength
12(+1)	Dexterity
10(+0)     Constitution
11(+0)	Intelligence
10(+0)	Wisdom
18(+4)	Charisma


I don't have the book s you will have to pick skills, for feats you pick, skill emphasis (perform) should be in there, weapon proficiency with a pistol, if she has an open feat slot.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 13, 2002)

I emailed my stats to you Valkys.

Will be tomarrow at the earliest before my character is done.

Jain, do you want me to use another concept other than detective?

We could be partners.  

Seriosly though, you've got first dibs on the detective idea, so if you want, I'll go another direction. Not a problem with me. I've already got three concepts to consider.

Detective
Desert Storm Vet
Creepy occult guy.

Also, isn't there a way you can play psychic characters? How? Feats?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 13, 2002)

OK, horribaly busy day and it looks like the work monsters comin for me monday. The good news is, that has no impact on my joining the game, other than i won't be able to make a character entill tomarrow. Fortunatly it also gives time for more questions. 

Is there any restriction on where we come from? I want to us Boston for my character FYI.

Is there anything in the book we're not allowed to have? Equiptment, skills, feats, ect.

Should we setup a rogues gallery thread,put our charaters up here, other?


Oh, yeah Enforcer said he was in.

GAME ON!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 13, 2002)

> Jain, do you want me to use another concept other than detective?




I'm pretty sure if you play a detective, it won't be a clone of mine. Really, i don't mind if you do or don't, but honostly it's pretty locked in for me and i don't think i'm going to budge.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 14, 2002)

Well...I am going to buy the d20 rules this weekend.  So I'll try to have a character ready by next friday.  I saw the Sensitive feat on the WOTC page and I'm thinking about running a psychic of some sort.

So unless someone's called it yet, which I don't think anyone has, I have dibs on a psychic.

Here are my rolls:

      2      5      2      2  = 9  (+0)
      4      5      3      6  = 15  (+2)
      4      6      3      3  = 13  (+1)
      5      4      4      4  = 13  (+1)
      4      4      5      6  = 15  (+2)
      3      2      3      2  = 8  (-1)

   hmm...playable.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 14, 2002)

Thats fine Osis, I don't want you to change. Not sure what I'm going to do yet. I just wanted to clear it with you.

Should get the rules monday or so. *Fingers crossed*


Tomas-> I already asked about the psychic stuff. Not sure I want to use it or not though. Don't know anything about it. 

I'm bouncing around so many consepts it's scarey.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 14, 2002)

I've read over the psychic feats of course, and I don't find them to be all that great. They also all require Cha 15+. And there isn't a psychic class, just offense mode and defense mode. 

Offense has 1 good save and 2 bad saves, but uses the Rogue BAB progression. Defense uses the wizard BAB progression, but has two good saves. Everyone gets 8 skill points per level plus Int modifier and 2 starting feats.

I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Unless you're planning to DM it, there really isn't a reason to buy the CoC d20 rules. 

Osis:
No restrictions on where you're from. I'll try to give you a city where you will be tomorrow. A university campus is not unreasonable.

As for what you aren't allowed to have... you shouldn't own anything illegal. Firearms require permits, so you should run anything like that by me so I can determine whether you can obtain a permit.

And I'd like to see all of the characters and okay them before we set up the Rogue's Gallery Thread.

Character creation isn't all that tough, so I don't mind doing it for those without books. I don't want this game to cost anyone $39.95 ... That said, it is your money.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 14, 2002)

*Peter Octavian*

Peter is a true life professional private eye, unfortuately for him he seems to have the missfortune of getting hired by the strangest people. He is forever getting clients that believe ther're vampires, witches, satanists,werewolves, psychics, wizards, there was even a guy that though he was jesus christ reborn.
Most of the time they're really just crack pots or D&D geeks gone wild, but they pay the bills so who is he to judge. 

Peter works out of a smallish occult boookstore tucked away in a basement in the middle of Harvard square, the store is owned by his "uncle" Phynious Trent. Uncle Trent was the life long friend, and buisness partner of Peters father, Jack. Uncle Trent lets peter use his fathers old office rent free, so Peter sticks around, although he strongly suspects that the nature of his clientel is directly related to the location of his office.

Peter never really had a relationship with his father, Jack was always off acquiring new books for the store or locked away in his office studing his private collection. When he was 12 his mother, Rachel, "found god" and demaned that Jack stop "trafficing in the work of the devil". Of course Jack would do no such thing, so Peter's mother left them. He hasn't seen or heard from her since. 

Five years ago peters father was knifed in a Morracan bazaar, it seems that he could not get a certain fellow to agree to sell him a rare tome for his personnal collection. Jack tried a snatch and run, it didn't work out well. Peter was dissapointed that his father would do something that foolish. 

Jack left a large enough trust found to allow Peter to get by on, but he always felt wierd about living off money from a man didn't have much of a connection with, so he has touched a penny of it since he graduated from collage and started the P.I. business. There is one thing his father left him that he finds valueable, his father's private library, it contains text with some very "interesting" information.

Peter is a 26 year old male cuacasion, his hair and eyes are dark brown, he stands six feet tall and wieghs around 190lbs. He dresses in simple clothes, t-shirts, jeans,and a leather jacket. His hair his a little longer then is fashionable and he always seems to have a five o'clock shadow. He's not horribly strong but he stays healthy and is a good shot with a gun. He may not be the most charming guy, but he has a quick mind and in his line of work thats far more important.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 14, 2002)

Whooohooo! Another Cthulhu game! Hopefully we will begin to spread like some benign yet eldritch disease.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 14, 2002)

I started a thread in the rogues gallery for the game.  It has my completed character in it.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10388


----------



## dscrank (Apr 15, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Whooohooo! Another Cthulhu game! Hopefully we will begin to spread like some benign yet eldritch disease.  *




We should probably come up with a new subject header, lest [d20 Cthulhu] becomes confusing.  Maybe something as simple as [d20 Cthulhu--Fathers].  Anyway, I have some background information thought out.  I'm still not sure whether I really want to get involved in another game, but you could always kill me off early on.  Anyway, here we go.

*Shane McDonald*

Arthur McDonald, renowned explorer and archaeologist, is still a controversial figure among his colleagues.  Some admire him for his adventurous spirit and ability to obtain priceless artifacts.  Others consider him a dangerous maverick whose dubious means made him little better than a grave-robber.  His son, Dr. Shane McDonald, falls in the latter group.

As a boy, Shane longed to join his father on his many quests, but he always failed to live up to his father's expectations.  Shane's pronounced stutter made him seem timid, and his physical frailty reinforced that impression.  Thus Arthur never considered him capable of joining him on his journeys.  When Shane's University education in Archaeology introduced him to the more negative view of his father's work, Shane slowly began to believe that illegal activity was the reason why his father never allowed the young man to travel with him.  The two were barely on speaking terms when Arthur died on one of his journeys.

With his father's death, Shane inherited his notes and books, a trust fund he's never deigned to draw from, and a number of artifacts which Arthur had not yet sold off to American museums.  Shane has been attempting to return each artifact to the legitimate government of origin, but that has proven difficult.  Many come from places where "legitimate government" is hardly the proper term, and a few have proven strangely difficult to identify.

Since that time, Shane has taken an Assistant Professorship in Archaeology at _(place University here)_ with a specialization in Babylonian history.  He has been on several Archaeological digs, but he has refused to take part in globe-trotting adventures like his father's.  Instead, he prefers the careful, scientific approach of carefully exploring a location with the permission of the local government, though that hasn't stopped him from going places where there is significant risk.

Dr. Shane McDonald is still a young professor at 30, with sandy hair and a clean-shaven face.  He's tall but thin, making him look frail and awkward.  People tend to consider him shy and timid because of his stutter, though he does not apply either of those descriptions to himself. He is ambitious, like most University professors, and eager to right his father's wrongs.

---

I really haven't thought about Feats, although I think skills would probably be some combination of Professor and Archaeologist.  Since Babylonian dualism provides fertile ground for occultism, I think Knowledge(occult) would be appropriate.  Maybe even Spellcraft, though on a purely academic level.  I'll let the GM decide that.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree. Thread name changed. It's good to differentiate.  After all, don't want people reading the thread against their will. dscrank, I'll use the iconic stats unless you'd prefer those that you rolled. I'll email you the character sheet in a few minutes.

It's been sent.

So, location is presenting a problem. I want it to be a coastal city in New England, however, I know nothing about any coastal cities in New England. Boston sounded nice, but I know absolutely nothing about Boston. It will be probably be Boston, and I will do some online research. If I make glaring errors here, someone correct me and help me get them right, at least.

And I always liked Miskatonic University from good old H.P., so the starting setting will be the Boston campus of Miskatonic.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 15, 2002)

> I want it to be a coastal city in New England, however, I know nothing about any coastal cities in New England.




Believe me there isn't much to know about coastal new england, i think Boston will be a fine choice.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 15, 2002)

Alright...I'm dumping the psychic idea.  The character I want to play jelled really well after I thought about his ability scores.  And I printed a copy of the character sheed pda file off of the WOTC site.  So that's helped me think of skills and such as I wait for the book.

  Here's amy basic concept.

*Antonio "Whisper" Calavichi*
Str 9, Dex 13, Con 8, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 15
   The son of a Boston Mafia don.  (Woulda been New York, but since we're starting in boston...an easy change)  Antonio's father was grooming him to take over the Family "buisness" eventually, but their enemies struck too quickly.  In the dead of night, their house was set on fire, claiming the life of Antonio's father, Don Calavichi.  Antonio suffered severe smoke inhalation and was taken into hiding by some loyal retainers.  When Antonio has recooperated, it was too late, someone else had taken over and Antonio's power base was too small to do more than become another Soldier for the Family.  Antonio is of course dreaming of the day he can avenge his father and recaim what is his.

 Some permanent damage from the smoke inhalation explains why his Str is 9 and his Con is 8.

His core skills, with approval from the kindly GM are:
  Bluff, Diplomacy, Forgery, Gather Information, Hide, Innuendo, Intimidate, Knowledge (Mafia), Listen, Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spot.

Reasoning:  The social skills, knowledge, and forgery were what he was being trained in by his father.  Then after his father's death, he had to pick up some of the other skills for survival and use as a Soldier type.

He'll start out with a +6 Diplomacy and Intimidate.  I might take the Persuasive feat, but I'll wait and check the CoC book when I get it in a couple days.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 15, 2002)

Cool character, Tay-Dor.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2002)

Valkys - Can we manipulate our point spread at all?

I'd like to change one of my 15 and 9 scores to 12 & 12.

That ok?

Can you explain the psychic feat?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry, Ash, no manipulations allowed. The only option you've got, if the rolls are tough is to take iconic stats: 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15.  And looking at your stats, as rolled, you don't want to do that, cause it'd be a step down. You'll just have one stat has a penalty instead of a bonus. 

Psychic Feats:

Sensitive   Prereq: Cha 15+  Vague feelings and allows access to:
Psychometry  Reading Objects
Mind Reading  Read Surface Thoughts
Mind Probe  Find Secrets
Biofeedback Trance  Double Healing, Feign Death
Psychokinesis  Move Objects
Dowsing  Follow Supernatural Energy trails
Remote Viewing  See distant locations
Second Sight  See invisible, as long as it is Supernatural
Telepathy  Speak Mind to Mind

And most of them have costs, like Wis damage and sanity loss.  One of the NPCs has a pair of psychic feats because I want to try them out. I haven't used them, but they don't look all that helpful to me. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2002)

Ok. I've got the concept. He is a arapsychology Student / Occult Bookstore Owner / Psychic Investigator (for hire)  

I took the Sensitive feat. What other psychic feats can I take at 1st level?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2002)

*My character so far:*

See Alexander (Xander) Cross here.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 15, 2002)

Psychic Feats aren't level dependent. You can take any of those listed, except Mind Probe(which requires Mind Reading). 

Are you offense or defense?

Offense gets a free Weapon Prof Feat, has one good save and advances to +15 attack.
Defense advances to +10 attack, get +2 Def, and has two good saves.

BTW, I'd have preferred if you'd have emailed me that, or posted it in the Rogue's Gallery thread. But no worries. I have a copy of it nonetheless.  

I'll email you starting money and income.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2002)

Oops. I'll edit it and send it to the Rogue's Gallery.

I'm going Offense. He is pretty active as an investigator and is learning to use a weapon "just-in-case".

What are the free weapon Profs I can choose from?

Can you tell me about:

Sensitive?

Psychometry?

Psychokinesis?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 15, 2002)

Sensitive allows me to give you vague glimpses or feelings of things. It's really an IC sort of thing, but a prereq for all Pyschic Feats.

Psychometry deals with reading objects and events or people associated in the past. 

Psychokinesis is moving objects with your mind.

However, the episode with the missing girl suggests Remote Viewing as a more likely Feat. This deals with, surprise, viewing locations without having to visit them. 

If the episode worked properly, Pyschometry might have provided the right information... but less likely than Remote Viewing.

Weapon Profs: Melee(bats, swords, knives), Thrown(thrwoing knives, grenades), Pistols, Rifles(automatic rifles included), Shotguns, Submachineguns


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh. I know what they are, I was looking for stats and stuff.

Example: How much weight can you lift with Psychokinesis?

Your last post did help though. I'm thinking that the Sensitive feat might be enough to justify him finding the girl. He used mundane means as well.

Also, what are the Psychic Focus and Spellcraft (I know what it does in D&D) skills for? Can you start knowing a few spells?

I hope to get the book soon. All the local game shops are out until Thursday or Friday.

Thanks for answering all these man.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 15, 2002)

I missed something in my 18 years in Decatur/Hsv. There are game shops? There was one on South Parkway, but it went out of Business, I thought.

I sent you an email. To the hiwaay adress. You should read it.
Spellcraft allows you to identify spells being cast, in effect, etc. just like D&D.l

Psychic Focus applies as a bonus to Pyschic Feat DCs.

Can live 5 lbs. with Pyschokinesis.

Range on the rest is unlimited, though DCs increase.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2002)

We've got two.

Bookmark and Dr. Bob's. Both on South Parkway. Within a half mile of each other actually.

I''ll be getting the email tonight. Thanks.

5lbs. the most you can ever lift with Psychokinesis?

Also, Can I get stats for this: http://www.hecklerkoch-usa.com/pages/civilian/usp45.html

Added laser targetting and nightsights. What does that do and how much will one of these cost?

My character loved movies like The Crow and Desperado and so now has a thing for dual wielding two pistols.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 15, 2002)

5 lbs is it. No more. But you can do things that require some dexterity, like open doors up to 30 feet away or move objects up to feet a round.

9mm 1d10, x3 crit   $600
.40 S&W 1d10, x3 crit   $575.00
.45 ACP 2d8, x3 crit   $575.00

Laser gunsight: $124.95
x6 telescopic/night vision sight: $3229.95 (not a typo)
sound suppressor(illegal): $800.00


Ashrem: Never even heard of Dr. Bob's. But Bookmark used to be Book Villa, I think. I thought they closed, but I'm glad they didn't.

Tay-dor: Those skills look fine. They fit the concept well. Something between a Dilettante and a Criminal. I'd like to know how old Antonio is and what his current whereabouts and doings are. Starting Money: $48,000 Income: $60,000/yr

I now have the following characters:

Sharral Blake (Shalimar)
Peter Octavian (Sir Osis)
Shane McDonald (dscrank)
Antonio Calavichi (Tay-dor)
Xander Cross (Ashrem)

Was Enforcer interested or no? I must assume no, since I've gotten nothing from him. The majority are over 75% complete, so I guess we're pretty much ready to begin.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 15, 2002)

I got your E-mails, Valkys and all that is fine with me.

BTW have you decided how you will handle spells? I.E. weather or not anyone can have some to start, i asked in the e-mail with my character but you didn't say and since Ashrem asked too...

When did you want to start?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

Whoops, sorry. I sent an email to Ash about it. So, I'll post it here. No one starts with spells. Somehow, it slipped past me in the email. I'm sure I read it, and I thought I responded. 

At the moment, I've got 12 pages, typed, of background info and NPCs. Once everyone posts here that they are ready, I'll post the IC thread. Everyone has good character concepts, and I think we can post for a day or so, while the last couple of folks finish up.

So, post here when you're ready.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

Sharrel is ready.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 16, 2002)

Shane is ready, though you'll have to give him a bit to get his Character up in the Rogue's Gallery.  I just have to update it from the e-mails we exchanged today.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2002)

Should be ready by tomarrow.

I'm not seeing any prices on vehicles. How are we going to handle that. I think I'll buy a motorcycle. 

Also, I didn't see prices for cell phones. I'm paying $20 a month for mine now, so I just deducted $20 for it. Cool?

Do we need to pay for everything in our homes?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

You do need to pay for everything in your home. Depends on where you're living, really. I'll have to think of some mass price for it... $7500-$10000 should cover most everything you need.

I started the game. Don't worry about using colors, but I wanted everyone to be able to distinguish what was happening to them, since you're all separate for the moment.

As for cars, go to www.carsdirect.com and fins something you want. Then give me a link. That's how much it costs.
 A cell phone costs $80 and $40/mo. That's 300 minutes and free roaming. Long distance is an additional $.05 per minute.

And people may post for the nonce, since nothing should require skills yet.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't know who or where this missing professor is but he has great taste in cars. Is his volvo wagon rust orange too?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

Actually, he's based on a combination of my favorite High School teacher and my favorite professor at college. His Volvo is an 80's model and the paint is actual about half-rusted away.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 16, 2002)

Thats great i never thought of having the paint rusted off.

BTW i think Dscranks got the best character so far, i think this will be a great game!


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

I have a good cast. But then, we knew the cast would be good because of the WoT game. 

And I worked somewhat hard to come up with a plot and a mystery, etc. We'll see how it goes. 

_I_ am excited about the game. When I didn't make it into Crimster's game, I knew I'd be running one myself. And I'm very happy to have you all in it.

I'll also be honest, I can't post every 30 minutes all the time, but I can post pretty often until I get you all together and you can role-play, so I'm not the only person for you to RP with. 

Tay-dor: Do I need to write up a character sheet for you and send it on, or are you going to send me one?


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

> Who expected a response?




Well, as a newbie to COC and horror in general: Raises hand blushing.  I did, I likede Mrs. hadley already withut even having met her.  Well thats not exactly true, from your discritions I feel I have met the motherly woman.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 16, 2002)

I wasn't expecting an answer, i'm betin this guys gonna be found ripped up and tossed in the big dig!


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *
> from your descriptions I feel I have met the motherly woman. *




Woohoo!! Goal 1 accomplished. You're supposed to like some of these NPCs. It's called motivation. 

And I feel really good now, since I now know that my descriptions got across what was important about her.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh! If anyone dies or is otherwise incapacitated, I have a heap of NPCs that can become PCs in a pinch. Shalimar has dibs on whichever of her roomies she wants, Cynthia excluded. LOL.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

But I don't like them, they are all too tough and unladylike.  I have to survive, and I will.  I have mittens and she wont let anything happen to me  she is Hastur you know.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

LOL. Vanessa is very Lady-like. Maybe even more than Sharrel. And they're still your friends, just a bit... different than you. It's all about diversity. 

And dscrank: I've never been to fond of the remorseless bit either. I'm throwing in humour when I can. Not in huge bundles, but this Cthulhu campaign has room for that. 

Does anyone object?


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 16, 2002)

Geeze...start the game before I'm even half-done with my character.  gah...  

  oh well..I won't be posting til my character is done.  I should get the rule book tomorrow..err..later today (Tuesday).  I don't feel comfortable participating until I get a sence of my character's personality...which hasn't come together yet.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 16, 2002)

Read the game thread so far.  Looks interesting   

Tho it would sure be a lot easier on my eyes if the text wasn't colored.  The red is fine, but the blue is almost impossible to read.

man...I gotta get my character done so I can play.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2002)

Just wanted to say that I'm enjoying this so far. I really like my old Granny.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

So, I'm considering the following House Rule with regards to psychic abilities:

If you get a natural 20, or beat the DC by 10 or more, you don't take ability damage or lose sanity.

I'm consider something similar for spells, probably a spellcraft check(to give the skill more usefulness), with the same rules, and the DC based on the range of the spell. Self: DC 15, 30ft DC  20, etc. And I think it makes sense, as the higher level you are, the more power you're messing with, hence range increases as does the DC. 

Thoughts and Feedback?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2002)

That sounds good to me.

The only real problems I've seen is the extremely limited use of psychokinesis.

5 lbs. isn't much at all. Maybe another feat that increases it to 25lbs.?


Maybe an entire feat chain is needed.

Improved Psychokinesis: Requirements: Psychokinesis
Effect: Can lift 50 lbs. (Increased Sanity cost)

Pyrokinesis: Requirements: Psychokinesis, Imp. Psychokinesis
Effect: Same as the Combust spell. (Or whatever it is called.)

Cryokinesis: Requirements: Psychokinesis, Imp. Psychokinesis
Effect: Reverse of the Combust spell. (Or whatever it is called.)

Greater Psychokinesis: Requirements: Psychokinesis, Improved Psychokinesis
Effect: Can lift 200 lbs. (Increased Sanity cost)

Psychokinetic Construct: Requirements: Psychokinesis, Improved Psychokinesis
Effect: Can created objects of pure psychokinetic force. 

True Psychokinesis: Requirements: Psychokinesis, Improved Psychokinesis, Greater Psychokinesis
Effect: Can lift 1000 lbs. (Increased Sanity cost)

Master Psychokinesis: Requirements: Psychokinesis, Improved Psychokinesis, Greater Psychokinesis, True Psychokinesis
Effect: Can lift 5000 lbs. (Increased Sanity cost; ALOT!)


If you increase the Sanity cost, they will be on par with some of the spells and have about the same cost.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 17, 2002)

The biggest problem with that feat tree is that you only gain feats every three levels.  As far as I know, CoC doesn't have any classes with extra feats, like Armsman.  If you filled out that feat tree, you wouldn't have any feats left.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 17, 2002)

As for the no damage or insanity thing: from a player's perspective it's great.  Spells being what they are in CoC, though, I think they should have some price.  Maybe take half damage and insanity, or let us overcome the penalties for some of the milder spells but others do damage regardless.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey guess what i just saw! Some feats that might fit the, less sanity damage bill for spells and maybe psychic powers with a little retool.

http://www.mearls.com/cthulhu/index.html


----------



## Valkys (Apr 17, 2002)

I might consider Improved Psychokinesis:
Prereq: Cha: 16+, Psychokinesis
Benefit: You can exert a pressure of up to 50 lbs. at a range of up to 30 ft. This means that you can move an object of up to 50 lbs, as though lifting, moving it at a rate of 5 ft. per round. It also means you can puch buttons, pull levers, and prod things from afar. Objects weighing less than 50 lbs. can be moved faster as and do damage as follows:
50 lbs   5 ft.  dmg 0
25 lbs  10 ft.  dmg 1d2
10 lbs  20 ft  dmg 1d3
5 lbs   30 ft.  dmg 1d4
1=< lb  50 ft. dmg 1d4
Action: This power requires a full-round action to activate.
Cost: 1d8 Sanity and 1 Wisdom damage for each successful use; 1 Sanity point for each failed attempt. Every minute of continuous use after the first round coasts an additional 1 Sanity point and 1 point of temporary Wisdom damage.

And Pyrokinesis might be available later as well. Not sure yet. Cups of tea are one thing; throwing around automobiles is out of the question.

And the Link didn't work for me, by the way.

You should probably lose some Sanity points regardless, I suppose. How about if you save, you lose 1 Sanity point.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 17, 2002)

link fixed.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 17, 2002)

Maybe it's just my browser, but I'm still not getting anything...?

And I know the game is starting out a little slow for some of you, Ash, Tay, and Osis, but since you three have actual businesses, I wanted you to get to know them a little better.

I like it when characters have lives. That way, you'll work harder to keep them, and it isn't just keeping score.  And since I know none of you are like that from the WoT thread, this gives me a chance to gauge your characters a little more than just a background will give me. 

Just offering a little in the way of explanation for the curious.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't get the link problem, you can also find the link in d20 games, oh well just trying to help with your conundrum.

As far as things being slow to start, it's no biggy i'm really enjoying the over all story so far and as soon as Tay-Dor gets his book and gets up to speed i'll get goin on things myself.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 17, 2002)

hehehe...I'm all for setting up our nice normal lives so that the horror we'll have to endure is a stark contrast.  

no book yet...grumble grumble.  But I'll start workin' on the background and stuff.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 17, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *And I know the game is starting out a little slow for some of you, Ash, Tay, and Osis, but since you three have actual businesses, I wanted you to get to know them a little better.
> 
> Just offering a little in the way of explanation for the curious. *




None needed. I'm enjoying a little time to develop my character. Your doing great Valkys.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 18, 2002)

Hmm. I just realized I've been making everyone's savings throws and such. I thought I should inform you. Since we're doing it in Dave's game, I figured no one would mind.

And does anyone have an opinion about a back-up board/plan? If the boards continue to be up and down, it may be necessary to go elsewhere. But I'm hoping this is a temporary thing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 18, 2002)

I think the board thing is temporary, one way or another Morrus will find a way to get the nessacary funding. Even if it is through member donations, which he seems nervous about. I just honestly prefure these boards to every other one i've been on, and it would be a sad day for me if we had to move our games.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 18, 2002)

Well, having them down in the afternoon is a good thing in some ways.  Less temptation, more work done.  The biggest problem right now is that Tay-Dor can't post in the evenings, but that seems to be the only time the board's reliably up.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 18, 2002)

yeah evenings and early morning, i got luck cause thats the only time i can post now. I hope this blows over soon.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 18, 2002)

If it isn't fixed my Monday, we can talk seriously about finding a new home, at least until it is fixed.

And on that note, I will only be able to post and read 1/day this weekend, like normal people.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 18, 2002)

> And on that note, I will only be able to post and read 1/day this weekend, like normal people.





Hmmm, my large post count intimidates you........doesn't it?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 18, 2002)

Large Post Count? Huh? I was just talking about me recently. I've been posting a lot over the last 3-4 days.

Anyway, it occurs to me that if you and Ashrem are desperate for RP, you both own phones. I admit that a telephone conversation isn't as interesting perhaps, but if you want in on the action, it's a possibility.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 18, 2002)

I got my book today (Wednesday).  So I'll make it a priority to get a character turned in Friday.  (I don't work on fridays.)

Are we using the Variant defense bonus option?  (I hope I hope)


----------



## Valkys (Apr 18, 2002)

Yup, we are. And you recieve the wealth feat for free. But then, I've already rolled and told you your starting money and income.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 18, 2002)

> Large Post Count? Huh? I was just talking about me recently. I've been posting a lot over the last 3-4 days.




Sorry my post was just a little joke, heh apparently very little.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 18, 2002)

Ah.. sorry, it was late. I missed the joke.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 19, 2002)

*Dagon*

I've done a bit more real-life research on Dagon.  It turns out that my initial impression was correct, and the Philistines imported him from Babylonia.  He wasn't really an important figure in the Babylonian pantheon, so Shane can be forgiven for forgetting him in the shock of the moment, but he'll kick himself once he realizes this.  The name is Semitic, probably Babylonian, but I'm not entirely certain.  It's the diminutive of "Dag," meaning fish, so it could be translated as "little fish," although "dear fish" would probably be better.  

Cool, a Babylonian connection for my character.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 19, 2002)

I now have every post on my hard drive. 
I hate this, that we can only post in the evenings, so, as I posted on the back-up boards, I think we're moving to playbyweb.com 

I don't think this is going to be quickly resolved, but maybe it will be. I have visions of the weekends being spent entirely on the backup boards without evenings here. Give me your thoughts. Hopefully before lunch tomorrow when we will likely end up back in the limbo of the back up boards. 

Thoughts and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 19, 2002)

I am ok with moving to playbyweb.com seems okay from what I saw.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 19, 2002)

From what i understand the server is only crashing during the day on weekdays. It was said that weekends shouldn't be a problem, as it wasn't last time this type of problem occured.

The backup boards are a pain, but at least the pop ups are gone. I'd be willing to move where ever entill the problems get worked out here, but i'd prefure that if we do move it's only temporary.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 19, 2002)

I would prefer to stay here now that we are posting here. 

But this up and down thing with the boards is not conducive to playing the game. 

Of course temporary could be three days, three weeks, or three months... if the problem isn't fixed. I just want the game to continue smoothly and for everyone to be able to post regularly without a hassle.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 19, 2002)

Why couldn't we move to the WOTC boards if we have to go somewhere else?


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 19, 2002)

Yay...an hour or so later...finished my character.  Our GM should have a copy, and I posted it in the rogues gallery.

I'll start playing now.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 19, 2002)

I don't like the WotC boards. I don't want to play a game there.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 19, 2002)

Valkys, how about setting up a board like Dave did?

I kinda like it.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 19, 2002)

Okay, I created a board at playbyweb.com
We're under Cthulhu and the title is Name of the Fathers...
You create a character in your account and then ask to join the board. It isn't terribly complicated IMO. Anyway, see you all there. 

http://playbyweb.com/horror1.php?_b=2951

So many people, so many tastes. In the end, I'd prefer these boards. They weren't down as long today. If everyone, or maybe if just enough people, jump ship, then it won't be so bad.

Anyway, for the nonce, I've made my preference known and created a new board.


----------

